# 18 y/o and considering MK-677



## aidanshack (Aug 9, 2021)

I just have some questions if any of y'all know the answers...

1. Will MK-677 decrease my natural GH levels post cycle?
2. Will MK-677 decrease my natural test levels
3. Will my D get smaller
4. All articles I have read have made MK-677 out to have hardly any side effects, I know it is not a steroid or sarm... but I find it hard to believe that it lacks any serious side effects.

I would love to see results from the use of MK-677 but if it is a serious risk to my future health could y'all please give me a heads up?

Thanks in advance, I really appreciate it


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 9, 2021)

Don’t do it you do r need anything at 18 but beer and pussy. You have a life time of lifting ahead of you . Go to the gym and don’t even think about steroids till your Atleast mid twenties


----------



## 69nites (Aug 9, 2021)

If you're trying to get an extra inch in height before your growth plates close maybe high dosing mk677 will get you there. Otherwise I don't see the point.


----------



## flenser (Aug 9, 2021)

I did IM injections after shoulder surgery as close to the injury as I could get.  I didn't have any sides that I can remember, but neither did I get any detectable benefit. I did initially convince myself it was helping, but recovery was anything but rapid. 

I doubt it will speed your youthful recovery in any meaningful way. You should probably leave the snake oil to us old farts.


----------



## Adrenolin (Aug 9, 2021)

Why? What purpose are you considering it for?


----------



## FearThaGear (Aug 9, 2021)

I have never personally tried it but I have heard mixed reviews on it which makes me think that it wouldn't be worth trying. 18 seems a bit young to be doing more more than eating to get gains in my opinion.


----------



## 1bigun11 (Aug 9, 2021)

You ask if MK-667 will decrease your HGH levels post cycle.  Are you on a steroid cycle now? What kind of cycle are you talking about?


----------



## sfw509 (Aug 9, 2021)

I would add chicken and peanut butter to @Bro Bundy 's suggestion of beer and pussy.

Just eat, train ,and chase tail. Take advantage of being young and train hard for at least 5 years.

You are no where near your potential yet. And unless you have a legitimate medical condition i would stay away from this stuff for a while.


----------



## aidanshack (Aug 9, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> Why? What purpose are you considering it for?


A mix of a lot of stuff

1. I cannot gain weight, through wrestling my appetite has become almost nonexistent
2. My growth plates are still open, at least as of 2 months ago, and any chance I can get to increase my height would be nice.
3. Hopefully aid recovery from labrum surgery.
4. help sleep, I am able to sleep well, but I wake up often throughout the night, so I was helping MK could help me catch some extra REM


----------



## aidanshack (Aug 9, 2021)

1bigun11 said:


> You ask if MK-667 will decrease your HGH levels post cycle.  Are you on a steroid cycle now? What kind of cycle are you talking about?


I'm completely natty as of right now. I was just thinking of cycling about 15 mg a day for 12 weeks of MK


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 9, 2021)

MK 677 has plenty of side effects, this cant be a serious post.....


----------



## aidanshack (Aug 9, 2021)

Flyingdragon said:


> MK 677 has plenty of side effects, this cant be a serious post.....


just re read my OP, I know it has its side effects, but they all seem beneficial to me... I want an increased appetite for example.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 9, 2021)

A side effect is not beneficial, but u believe what u want, I mean u r 18 and must know it all.....


----------



## Skullcrusher (Aug 9, 2021)

At your age your GH is at its peak or close.

I do not think MK-677 will benefit you much except for making you hungry.

As far as growing, just keep hitting the gym and eat more food.

If you have no appetite then drink protein shakes loaded with some powdered oats.

Maybe do some dead hangs to stretch your ass out! 

A nice healthy pasta will help you gain weight and sleep.

But to answer your original questions...

1. GH will return to normal when you stop taking it
2. non-anabolic so will not impact test at all
3. will not mess with your junk
4. only side effects are hunger and deeper sleep


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 9, 2021)

When I was 18, the only people taking gear were bodybuilders preparing for a show, a few powerlifters as well.  If neither applies to you not sure y u would be messing with MK-677 which is a compound that is illegal in the USA and has a long list of nasty side effects.  Take MK-677 for 2 weeks and go get lab work done, you and your doctor will be shocked at the results.


----------



## aidanshack (Aug 9, 2021)

Flyingdragon said:


> A side effect is not beneficial, but u believe what u want, I mean u r 18 and must know it all.....


Sir yes sir


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Aug 9, 2021)

aidanshack said:


> I just have some questions if any of y'all know the answers...
> 
> 1. Will MK-677 decrease my natural GH levels post cycle?
> 2. Will MK-677 decrease my natural test levels
> ...


Dude I fucked around with aas and pro hormones at 15. I absolutely fucked my body up for a long time. I'm turning 30 on the 12th and only recently started getting back into certain substances. At 18 it won't do anything different for you that food, training, and good sleep will also


----------



## aidanshack (Aug 9, 2021)

Alright guys, thanks for all the great info, I have been thoroughly convinced that staying natty is the play, at least for a little while. I can already tell this community is the place to be. I’ll keep y’all updated on how the recovery goes


----------



## Xxplosive (Aug 18, 2021)

aidanshack said:


> just re read my OP, I know it has its side effects, but they all seem beneficial to me... I want an increased appetite for example.



Its gonna make you tired AS FUCK.

If youre trying to put on muscle, will definitely help-- just make sure you take berberine so your blood sugar/slin sensitivity doesnt get fucked, or else you will get fat.

Take B6 for prolactin control- it will keep you from bloating and retaining fat. B6 helps metabolize protein and fats.

No, it will not affect your kack, test levels or natural gh production. But you will eat everything in sight 15 min after dosing it


----------



## BRICKS (Aug 22, 2021)

Please see my post in the General Chat section, Stay Safe.  Do you really want to start that shit at your age?  Be smarter.


----------



## dirtys1x (Sep 1, 2021)

Stay away from any compounds. This is advice I wish I took when I was 18 years old. You don’t need MK to eat more. Just eat more. I know that sounds like crap advice but just do it. Train hard, eat more, and you will grow. There is no debate about it unless you have some sort of hormone or metabolic disorder. Judging by your profile, you don’t have either of those.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 1, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> Stay away from any compounds. This is advice I wish I took when I was 18 years old. You don’t need MK to eat more. Just eat more. I know that sounds like crap advice but just do it. Train hard, eat more, and you will grow. There is no debate about it unless you have some sort of hormone or metabolic disorder. Judging by your profile, you don’t have either of those.


It may not seem like it, but this is pretty good advice. Just like weight training, your body will adapt to the way you eat. If you normally eat very little, then you will also produce less ghrelin, and in turn will have less bunger... Your stomach itself will also be smaller. If you progressively increase the amount you eat, your body will adapt and produce more ghrelin over time, making you have more of an appetite... your stomach will also "grow" to hold more volume as well.


----------



## weightlossburn (Sep 1, 2021)

I took it recently.  It definitely makes you stronger.  You may get a little definition in your stomach, but your arms and stomach will grow.  My appetite was huge on it.  I felt like I could eat myself to death.  My skin is typically very clear, but I developed a pimply rash on my right arms.

I thought it was cool that I was lifting weight that I couldn't life before.  However, it comes at a price.


----------



## Xxplosive (Sep 2, 2021)

Flame me all you want, but i think mk677 would help a lot and there is no reason to think it would have any negative sides. It is not a sex hormone, nor does it deplete or throw off natural gh production.

At 18 yo he doesnt need the appetite increase, but the strength increase coupled with 18 yo appetite and charging test levels should lead to some great gains that will stick if he lifts heavy, consistently and eats enough.

There is no reason to think mk677 would be harmful to an 18, and to say he wouldnt benefit from it a ton is just not true.

Only downfall would be fucking up his insulin sensitiivity, but you can either take berberine or keep carbs low on it. This also has nothing to do with age.


----------



## dirtys1x (Sep 2, 2021)

Xxplosive said:


> Flame me all you want, but i think mk677 would help a lot and there is no reason to think it would have any negative sides. It is not a sex hormone, nor does it deplete or throw off natural gh production.
> 
> At 18 yo he doesnt need the appetite increase, but the strength increase coupled with 18 yo appetite and charging test levels should lead to some great gains that will stick if he lifts heavy, consistently and eats enough.
> 
> ...


To each their own. I honestly don’t think it is really too harmful of a compound. I just would like to see younger lifters stray away from the compound mindset. It’s just not needed really.


----------



## Xxplosive (Sep 2, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> To each their own. I honestly don’t think it is really too harmful of a compound. I just would like to see younger lifters stray away from the compound mindset. It’s just not needed really.



I get what youre saying, but none of this, not even lifting itself, is "needed". In the sense that compounds add size and strength above what even youthful hormone levels are, it is very much "needed" and so long as a kid continues to lift and train coming off, he will keep what he gains.

I would argue that potentially something like mk677 would be even more beneficial to a younger guy whose growth plates arent closed and is still developing and adding skeletal muscle tissue.

To your point, even something as mild as creatine can be "addictive"- anything that actually WORKS is, because it works and you know youre gonna get a lot more from using it than not. 

I didnt personally start fucking with prohormones even until i was about 21ish, but night and day the gains you make off it even at a young age compared to when you are natty. Its not like you just stop making gains later in life, everyone is gonna have a peak regardless of when you start, you might just hit it earlier if you start earlier.

The idea of really jacked dudes not starting aas until they are 25 is just a lie. There are a few mutants that dont need to, but almost all these guys started relatively young, its just about doing it smart and maintaining training and discipline after so you dont crash.

People may not like this message bc it goes against conventional "lets scare the young guys out of doing what we actually did" bb forum mentality, but this the truth.

The idea that "youthful test levels" are anything close to running your first 500mg Test cycle is a flat out LIE. Even if a kid has raging natty test levels, shooting some test is gonna make that much more insane.


----------



## dirtys1x (Sep 2, 2021)

Xxplosive said:


> I get what youre saying, but none of this, not even lifting itself, is "needed". In the sense that compounds add size and strength above what even youthful hormone levels are, it is very much "needed" and so long as a kid continues to lift and train coming off, he will keep what he gains.
> 
> I would argue that potentially something like mk677 would be even more beneficial to a younger guy whose growth plates arent closed and is still developing and adding skeletal muscle tissue.
> 
> ...


Yes, we all understand that anyone is going to do what they want. However, I don't want to be the one recommending it. Creatine and hormonal compounds are vastly different. Hormones are very powerful, and they have a huge impact on the developing mind and body. Hormones control everything. They are arguably more powerful than any drug out there and can have crazy affects on mood, decision making, impulsivity, libido. They control almost every biological process that occurs in the human body. *Wink wink* a lot of us didn't listen to the advice and turned out just fine. However, I'm not going to recommend anything to anyone that I think could be potentially harmful to their development.


----------



## MagicMushroomman (Mar 28, 2022)

aidanshack said:


> Alright guys, thanks for all the great info, I have been thoroughly convinced that staying natty is the play, at least for a little while. I can already tell this community is the place to be. I’ll keep y’all updated on how the recovery goes


Glad to hear it, you should wait till ur past 30 or 40 to start tweeking ur body Chem, unless something is seriously off.


----------



## dirtys1x (Mar 28, 2022)

MagicMushroomman said:


> Glad to hear it, you should wait till ur past 30 or 40 to start tweeking ur body Chem, unless something is seriously off.


I mean it’s all subjective. I’m 26 years old and use. However I know my natty test levels are 470. So I’m not really doing anything by taking gear. 

I think if someone who’s mid 20s or early 30s should get blood work regardless and make an educated decision from there.


----------



## MagicMushroomman (Mar 28, 2022)

dirtys1x said:


> I mean it’s all subjective. I’m 26 years old and use. However I know my natty test levels are 470. So I’m not really doing anything by taking gear.
> 
> I think if someone who’s mid 20s or early 30s should get blood work regardless and make an educated decision from there.


Totally makes sense and I've started looking into getting bloodwork, and I'm totally going to get it done before I pull the trigger on anything, do I ask for just a general blood workup or is there a particular test I should be getting?


----------



## dirtys1x (Mar 28, 2022)

MagicMushroomman said:


> Totally makes sense and I've started looking into getting bloodwork, and I'm totally going to get it done before I pull the trigger on anything, do I ask for just a general blood workup or is there a particular test I should be getting?


Full hormonal panel is what you’re looking for. It’s a must if you are looking to use anabolics.


----------

